# Store bought balsa wood??



## nicky43 (Jan 6, 2015)

Is it ok to use store bought balsa wood to make little mice toys for them? I read soft wood is not good for them and wood doesn't get much softer than Balsa wood.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Honeyrobber72 (Dec 22, 2014)

Balsa wood is not a "soft" wood. If you read the post a few below this I explain the problem calling anything a soft wood. Balsa is a light soft to cut wood. It also classifies as a "hard" wood. Balsa wood is animal safe as long as it has not been treated. Hope this helps.


----------



## nicky43 (Jan 6, 2015)

It's helps allot. Thanks.


----------

